# Roku +Onkyo set up?



## yohoyoho (Jan 23, 2010)

Roku HD-XR (model N1101) +Onkyo TX-SR308
is there a way to connect the roku to the onkyo. tv-samsung series 6 (46")?
any help would be greatly appreciated.
floyd


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

If the 308 has hdmi then use that; otherwise you can go old school and use composite for video and rca cables for audio.


----------



## yohoyoho (Jan 23, 2010)

well the first time i set it up it was no go.
unplugged and replugged it today...........bam.........i got audio/video.
is that magic or what?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am glad you got it working!!


----------

